# full face helm zum skifahren?!



## fighter (24. August 2006)

hallo ihr bike- und skiverrückten

wollte mal fragen ob es eigentlich möglich un auch sinvoll ist nen fr oder dh full face helm aich zum skifahren zu benutzen. Brauch nämlich nen neuen bike Helm und nen neuen Ski helm. Wäre am besten wenn ein Helm reichen würde, dann könnt ich au meine eltern leichter davon überzeugen sich an nem specialiced deviant zu beteiligen.  

greaz


----------



## Evo2k6 (25. August 2006)

Also bei nem DH helm würd mir jetz spontan nix einfallen was wirklich daggegen sprechen könnte  is bestimmt besser als kein helm ^^

Aber ich würd einfach ma ne e-mail an specialized schicken und nachfragen was die davon halten  oder halt ne mail an n  i-net händler der den helm vertreibt oder mehrere ^^ damit du mehrere sichtpunkte hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschoma (25. August 2006)

also ich hab mir in meinem örtlichen snowboardladen ein full face helm geleistet. ist schon ein bischen her und daher auch kein plan was das jetzt genau für einer ist. ich kann jedoch sagen, dass das ding so schwer ist das ist die meiste zeit trotzdem ohne fahre und zum radfahren mir nen "normalen" radhelm gekauft habe. aber ich denke die neueren full-face-helme sind nicht mehr solche bomber wie die teile früher


----------



## Hartie (25. August 2006)

also wenn dir das nicht zu kalt wird, kannste das auf jeden fall machen - spez. skihelme haben eben noch polsterung und son zeug drin
aber eigendlich geht das - ne schutzwirkung haste immer, aber der deviant is eben sehr durchlüftet und desswegen wirste auf jeden falll ne mütze drunter aufsetzten müssen

mein bro is auch mitm giro semi (dirt-halbschale) und mütze drunter gefahren, war kein problem

also generell steht dem nix im weg


----------



## Evo2k6 (25. August 2006)

oO was war das den fuern bomber helm haschoma? kannste den ma wiegen ?  würd mich ma interesiern was der wiegt die heutigen DH helme ham ja je nach carbon oder fiberglass würd ich sagen im schnitt n gewicht von 800-1000 vllt auch 1100 gramm


----------



## catboss (26. August 2006)

Hallo,
so ganz unkritisch würde ich das Umwidmen von Bike-Helmen für den Ski/Snowboardbereich nicht sehen, da die Te,peraturbereiche vollkommen anders sind und die Kunststoffe in der Kälte evtl. zu spröde sind.
LG
Tobias


----------



## fighter (26. August 2006)

also ich denke gewicht ist kein problem, mein alter skihelm (alpina) wiegt auch ca. so 1-1 1/2 kg und der deviant ja ca. 900, von daher gibts sich das nix. wegen kälte: hab sowieso ne ziemlich dicke thermo-sturmmaske, die schön warm gibt!

das mit der Stabilität ist ein guter aspekt, aber es gibt ja auch viele leute die im Winter mit ihren Bikes und Helm biken gehen. Ich denke wenn das so ein grosses Problem wäre, gäbe es viel mehr threads zu diesem thema. Wer biket denn im Winter mit Fullface Helm? Vlt. kann derjenige mal nen Bericht abgeben!

greaz und danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## z-martin (26. August 2006)

hi,
ich hatte die Überlegung mit Fullface zu boarden auch schon. Habe mich allerdings dagegen entschieden, da mir die helme eindeutig zu schwer waren und mich irgentwie eingeschränkt haben.

Ich boarde jetzt mit einem giro 9 (ca. 90 ) und bin sehr zufrieden. Den Schutz wie ein Fullface kann er natürlich nciht gewährleisten. Ist aber einfach deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## pongi (27. August 2006)

von wegen spröde und so: besser ein spröder helm als gar keinen,oder?


----------



## eesti (8. Januar 2009)

Da mein Skihelm jetzt schon 8 Jahre alt ist, und auch einige Stürze hinter sich hat, und deswegen demnächst ein neuer fällig ist, wollt ich mal fragen ob sich dieser Helm fürs Skifahren eignen würde. Wegen dem Carbon ob das bei -25°  noch stabil genug ist?

FF sollte es aufjedenfall sein, weil ich ziemlich viel Off Piste fahre und mir auch schon einen Zahn ausgebrochen hab  (hatte damals noch keinen Maulschutz).


----------



## krank-rider (8. Januar 2009)

also ich fahre auch mit meinem fullface helm ski hatte mal nen skihelm der hat aber wie alle kein kinbügel... daher ich auch mit dem ski über tabels und so fahre trage ich nu meinen alten fullface (backflip2)...

mit dem carbon da dürfte meines wissens nix dagegen sprechen...



greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (9. Januar 2009)

Beim Troy Lee, den ich gerade habe, steht dezidiert drinnen, dass er zum Schi- oder Radfahren geeignet ist, ich verwende ihn auch zum boarden. 
Mein Buder (der nicht radfaehrt) hat einen TSG Board-Fullface, der auch als Radhelm verwendet werden kann.


----------



## krank-rider (9. Januar 2009)

die einzoge sache wo bei bei carbon en problem bekommen könntest währe wenn du zu starke themperatur schwankungen hast... dann wird es wohl risse geben.. also net wenn de rein gehst den helm an die heitzung hängen^^


greez


----------



## -Wally- (10. Januar 2009)

krank-rider schrieb:


> die einzoge sache wo bei bei carbon en problem bekommen könntest währe wenn du zu starke themperatur schwankungen hast... dann wird es wohl risse geben.. also net wenn de rein gehst den helm an die heitzung hängen^^
> 
> 
> greez



Wie begründest Du das den? Das finde ich jetzt mal interessant.
Ich meine im Reich der Faserverbundwerkstoffe ist carbon ja recht führend und zeigt in Bezug auf den Temperaturkoeffizienten ein Verhalten, welches den gängigen Metallkonstruktionen überlegen ist...von Alu wollen wir da mal garnicht sprechen...

Da zerreissts einem doch eher einen Aluminium Rahmen den man an die Heizung hängt als einen Helm aus Carbonfaser, oder wo liegt hier mein Denkfehler?

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Saliva (10. Januar 2009)

Dann dürften bei Kälte ja auch keine MXer und Endurofahrer fahren, bzw. bräuchten spezielle Helme. Davon hab ich noch nie was gehört


----------



## Jocki (10. Januar 2009)

Kenn mich ja bei Werkstoffkunde net wirklich aus, des einzigste was ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sich bei Verbundwerkstoffen, bei sehr schnellen Temperaturwechseln, die unterschiedlichen Materialien unter schiedlich schnell ausdehnen und so spannungsrisse an klebestellen entstehen.

Da müsste man den Helm aber wohl bei -25° mit kochendem Wasser übergießen...


Zum Thema Skihelm: Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach ne relativ glatte Oberfläche. Klassische CC-Helme (zieht zum Skifahrn eh keiner auf) mit zig Belüftungsöffnungen bremsen im Schnee zu stark und können so Nackenverletzungen hervorrufen.


----------



## brumbrum (10. Januar 2009)

Nimm nen TLD Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Januar 2009)

Einen Dirt- oder FF-Helm zum Skifahren zu gebrauchen.... da sehe ich weder ein Problem noch einen Nachteil.

Weder beim Werkstoff noch in der Belüftung noch sonst wo. 

Ich kann nur nicht Skifahren und find das da interessanter:























Ich bin schon Snow-DH Rennen bei -22/25 Grad gefahren... da sind von manchen die Freiläufe eingefroren!!!


----------



## eesti (11. Januar 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Zum Thema Skihelm: Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach ne relativ glatte Oberfläche. Klassische CC-Helme (zieht zum Skifahrn eh keiner auf) mit zig Belüftungsöffnungen bremsen im Schnee zu stark und können so Nackenverletzungen hervorrufen.



Ja die Befürchtung hab ich auch, der Speci Deviant den ich zum Biken hab würd ich net nehmen wollen, vor allem wenn noch Schnee in die Belüftungen kommt wirds sehr kalt werden 

Denke das der THE One gut ist, ist auch nicht so schwer, hat wenig Belüftungsöffnungen und kann ich auch beim Biken nehmen wenns mal kälter ist.   Hab derletzt auch in Sölden welche damit Skifahren gesehen 

Weis jemand ob die Oakley Crowbar Skigoggle von der Passform her für den Helm geeignet ist?

Und wenn mir der Deviant in M perfekt passt, tut das dann auch der THE One in M? Hat jemand Erfahrung wegen der Passform, ist die vergleichbar? Möglichkeiten zum Probieren hat leider kein Händler in der Gegend bei mir


----------



## krank-rider (11. Januar 2009)

ich kenne mich jetzt in sachen werkstoffkunde net so gut aus was ich aber sagte war 


@-wally-
1 "KÖNNTE"
2 ich meine schnelle themperaturwechsel...(genau das vom kalten direckt an die heizung...)

@Saliva
du willst doch kein MX helm oder so mit nem fullface helm vergleichen^^

@jocki
du hast wohl recht das war auch meine überlegung...


das ding was ich meinte ist das bei nem helm auch haarrisse bei nem sturz schon doof sein können da sind wir uns ja einig... -.-
muss ja keine sichtbare verletzung das schale sein... ein kleiner riss kann schon reichen beim nächsten sturz...


----------



## -Wally- (11. Januar 2009)

krank-rider schrieb:


> ich kenne mich jetzt in sachen werkstoffkunde net so gut aus was ich aber sagte war
> 
> 
> @-wally-
> ...





Hallo nochmal,

den Temperaturkoeffizienten, habe ich ja schon erwähnt, somit ist also nicht damit  zu rechnen dass ein Helm Spannungsrisse bekommen...kann ich mir außerdem bei einem Faserverbundwerkstoff auch nicht vorstellen und wenn es so wäre, dann hätte die FLugzeugindustrie ein großes Problem....und die Bremsenindustrie auch...da treten überall hohe Temperaturunterschiede auf, beim Flieger und bei Bremsscheiben aus Carbonfaser erst recht.
Achso und Skihelme aus Carbonfaser gibts auch zu genüge, genauso wie Skistöcke und Ski. Da würde ich mir diesbezüglich also bei jedem anderen Werkstoff mehr sorgen machen als bei Carbonfaser.


Zu den Skihelmen im allg. wollte ich nochmal sagen, dass es Dirthelme gibt, die mit einem anderen Innenfutter auch als Skihelme verkauft werden, die wärmen dann noch ein bischen die Ohren mit, spontan fällt mir hier sixsixone und Giro ein, es gibt aber auch noch andere und ich denke mit einer dünnen Mütze macht auch ein Dirthelm beim Ski fahren eine gute Figur.

gruß,
André


----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2009)

catboss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ganz unkritisch würde ich das Umwidmen von Bike-Helmen für den Ski/Snowboardbereich nicht sehen, da die Te,peraturbereiche vollkommen anders sind und die Kunststoffe in der Kälte evtl. zu spröde sind.


bei materialien mit einem temp.bereich von 200° ist die differenz von ~ 20° sicher nicht als "vollkommen anders" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## malerthal (11. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre auch mit meinem BELL allerdings nehme ich noch ein paar Ohrwärmer dazu.
Ich habe welche von 180s mit einem eingebauten JVC-Kopfhörer drin - supersound un dgar kein Windrauschen.
Gekauft bei www.arsenio.de


----------



## fourcrosser17 (28. Januar 2009)

ich fahr nen troy lee d2 beim skiing,mein bruder nen bell bellistic und mein vater nen fox rampage...also bis jetzt sind wir zufrieden...


----------



## Boltzer (28. Januar 2009)

Mein Skihelm hat zumindest den Hinweis, dass er nicht über 40°C aufbewahrt werden soll.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Januar 2010)

Invertierte Frage: Kann ich meinen Skihelm denn als Bikehelm benutzen oder spricht da vielleicht was gegen? (Schön warm und bei meinem Fahrstil warscheinlich noch sicherer als meine CC Nussschaale von UVEX.)


----------



## player599 (8. Januar 2010)

du kannst mit sicherheit mit nem ff helm boarden, nur wenn du mal ungünstig hinfällst kanns sien das des visier abbricht...ist mir mal passiert, zum glück mit nem alten helm, der eh weg musste... ich weiß nich obs mir wert wär bei nem 200-euro-helm des visier abbricht, des dann 50 euro zusätzlich kostet, oder ob ich mri ebi aldi für 30 euro nen skihelm kauf, der acuh sicher genug ist, so lang du keine 20m-gaps springst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (8. Januar 2010)

Remedy S (Skihelm) ist ein regulärer Remedy mit einigen der Lüftungslöcher geschlossen. Wenn Giro meint, deren Fullface tut's, denk ich mal dann wohl auch andere.


----------



## -Wally- (9. Januar 2010)

Tach Leute,

also schaut euch doch einfach mal die Helme live im Geschäft an, denn es gibt viele Helme die einfach wie ein Skate oder Dirthelm aufgebaut sind, bei manchen Firmen sind die Modelle auch baugleich, habe ich hier schonmal geschrieben. 
Die Schneevariante hat dann nur Ohrenpads und so eine Halterung für den Brillenriemen am Hinterkopf (siehe Pro-Tec, Giro, Sixsixone und andere...)

Mittlerweile habe ich sogar herausgefunden, dass die Ohrenpolster von Giro Helmen auch an meinen Bell Faction passen, so kann man für weniger als 15 Aufpreis aus diesem Dirthelm einen Snowboard/Skihelm machen. Aber ein Buff unterm Helm tuts genauso.
Fullface beim Boarden oder Ski fahren finde ich an sich auch ne sehr gute Idee und ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund, warum man das nicht machen könnte...und umgekehrt, also Skihelm zum biken?  Geht doch genauso und sowas sehe ich im Winter auch öfter mal, wie gesagt, es gibt auch genug Modelle die Baugleich sind.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## eesti (10. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre schon seit letzter saison mit nem FF (The Helmets) Ski. Mittlerweile fällt man ja mit nem normalen Skihelm nicht mehr auf, vor 5 jahren oder so war das noch anders, mit nem FF sind eher wenige noch unterwegs, aber ich sehe auch immer mehr in letzter Zeit.

Gerade wenns richtig kalt ist und der Wind pfeift hat es einen Vorteil wenn man mit dem FF richtig vermummt ist, da macht einem an den Wangen die Kälte nicht soviel aus.

Also mit FF Skifahren kann ich nur empfehlen hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht 

Und mehr Style hats auch im gegensatz zum normalen Skihelm, noch ne verspiegelte Google dazu dann perfekt


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2010)

player599;6717873quote=player599;6717873 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wenn du mal ungünstig hinfällst kanns sien das des visier abbricht...


hast natürlich recht... das kann beim fahrradfahren nicht passieren -.-

ich fahre immo auch mit meinem remedy09 und ich kann mir absolut nich vorstellen das der helm bei boarden auf "nicht funktionsfähig" schaltet...

die sieben lüftungslöcher vorne habe ich mit folie verklebt, damit der wind und evtl. schnee nicht so durchrast


----------

